#  Alternativmedizin >   Was hilft wenn man sich Schlapp fühlt? >

## gall

Hallo,waskann helfen wenn man sich immer Schlapp fühlt, gibt es dairgendwelche mittel?, Fehlt mir Irgendwelche Vitamine, fühle micheinfach Leer. Gruß

----------


## josie

Hallo Gall!
WEnn man nicht schlafen kann, ist es klar, daß man tagsüber schlapp ist. Natürlich können auch Vitaminmangel die Ursache sein, da hilft nichts anderes, als zum Arzt zu gehen und Blut abenehmen zu lassen.
Allerdings sind das Igel-Leistungen, d.h. sie müßen selber bezahlt werden.
Ich würde dann allerdings auch das Routine Labor abnehmen lassen, das solltest Du mit dem HA besprechen.

----------


## Zwutschkerl

Ja, oft liegt es daran, dass einem irgendwas fehlt. Manchmal gibt es allerdings auch äußere Umstände, die einem die Freude nehmen. Wenn keine Freude da ist, dann fehlt auch die Energie.

----------


## Nira

> Ja, oft liegt es daran, dass einem irgendwas fehlt. Manchmal gibt es allerdings auch äußere Umstände, die einem die Freude nehmen. Wenn keine Freude da ist, dann fehlt auch die Energie.

 Da hat Zwutschkerl recht! Also wenn du an alternativen Methoden interessiert bist, solltest du dir mal Rescue Bachblüten genauer ansehen, schau mal hier. Das sind sozusagen Notfalltropfen und gerade Clematis wäre glaube ich das richtige für dich. Die wirken bei Geistesabwesenheit und Gefühllosigkeit. Mir helfen die immer ganz gut bei Angstzuständen!

----------


## LisaM

Hallo Gall, 
vielleicht liegt es ja am Kreislauf, gerade bei der Hitze im Moment. Zu niedriger Blutdruck? Bei Vitaminen würde ich keine Tabletten nehmen, meist reicht es, mehr Obst und Gemüse zu essen. Und hast du schon einmal autogenes Training probiert?

----------


## juce

Genügend Schlaf, viel Trinken, frische Luft und eine ausgewogene Ernährung

----------


## anci

Schlapp fühlen kann man sich aus diversen Gründen, Nährstoffmangel (Magnesium, Eisen, Vitamin D), schlechte Schlafqualität ob wegen Schnarchen und Schlafapnoe oder weil man das Zimmer nicht genug verdunkelt, dann gibt es noch Stress, generell schlechte Ernährung, niedriger Blutdruck.  
Das kann man nicht so einfach einkreisen weil es mehrere Gründe sein könnten.

----------


## edna589

Das Zusammenspiel von Säuren und Basen ist mit entscheidend ob wir uns gesund und fit fühlen.
Dazu kommen natürlich auch Nährstoffmängel. Da das einnehmen von Vitaminen und Mineralien nicht ungesund ist und auf keinen Fall schädlich würde ich damit anfangen mein Chemisches Zusammenspiel zu verbessern mittels Supplement das beinhaltet auch Vitamine.  
Wenn ich schlapp bin aber weiß das ich genügend Vitamine in mir habe trinke ich eine Espresso  :Smiley:

----------


## LeaBerg

Also, dass das Einnehmen von zu viel Vitaminen und Mineralstoffen nicht  schädlich ist, ist so aber auch nicht richtig. Eine Überdosierung kann  sehr wohl schädlich sein. Man sollte seine Werte daher regelmäßig  überprüfen lassen und je nach dem dosieren.  
Ansonsten sollte man wirklich einfach mal zum Arzt gehen und sich durchchecken lassen, kann ja nicht schaden.

----------


## BerndK

Ich fühle mich so, wenn mein Eisen im Keller ist! Hast du mal deine Blutwerte checken lassen? Am besten erstmal das machen, so siehst du, wo dir was fehlt und kannst das dann angehen lassen.

----------


## monika1984

Ich weiß nicht ob ich dir jetzt wirklich helfen kann aber ein Versuch ist es sicher wert  :Smiley:  Ich habe mich auch lange Zeit schlapp gefühlt, dachte es liegt vielleicht an einer Art Winterdepression. Habe dann auf Visite im NDR einen Beitrag über Intervallfasten gesehen, in dem gesagt wurde, dass man sich auch körperlich besser fühlt damit. Habe mir dann diesen Beitrag über das 16/8 Fasten durchgelesen, in dem alles genau erklärt ist: https://intervall-fasten.net/intervallfasten-168/ ich mache das Fasten jetzt seit gut 4 Wochen und ich muss sagen, ich fühle mich so viel fitter und leistungsfähiger! Vielleicht klappt es ja auch bei dir, ich glaube jedenfalls dran. Viel Erfolg  :Smiley:

----------


## mannermanner

Hi,
es kann daran liegen, dass du zu schwere und fettige Sachen ist. Iss mehr Obst und allg. leichte Sachen. Auch ein Zitronen/Ingwer Tee ist nicht schlecht. :-) 
MfG

----------


## Frove1990

Ich würde Vitamin D und B12 beim Arzt überprüfen lassen, die können für Müdigkeit sorgen. Es kann auch gut helfen, wenn man in der Früh Grünen Tee statt Kaffee trinkt. Dieser treibt auch an und ist verträglicher bzw. hält länger als Kaffee

----------


## Youblearded

Es ist sinnvoll in einem ersten Schritt die Blutwerte überprüfen zu lassen.
Ansonsten hilft erfahrungsgemäß auch Bewegung und frische Luft ganz gut gegen Schlappheit.
Da man nachdem man sich so richtig ausgepowert hat auch meisten gut schlafen kann, kann es zusätzlich helfen. 
Ansonsten kann probiert werden, eine vollwertige Ernährung mit viel Obst und Gemüse anzustreben, sodass im Idealfall die wichtigsten Vitamine und Nährstoffe abgedeckt werden.

----------


## HealTheWorld

> Hallo,waskann helfen wenn man sich immer Schlapp fühlt, gibt es dairgendwelche mittel?, Fehlt mir Irgendwelche Vitamine, fühle micheinfach Leer. Gruß

 Das kann 1mio Gründe haben.
Der simpelste Grund ist, zu viel Stress, zu wenig Erholung. Zu wenig Wasser trinken kann auch müde machen.
Möglicherweise bist du emotional ausgebrannt, befindest dich also in einem Burnout oder in einem angehenden Burnout. Könnte auch eine Depression sein; klingt so für mich. Depression und Burnout gehen oft miteinander einher. Falls dem so ist, hilft Erholung und wie immer, das homöopathische Konstitutionsmittel. 
Ich habe mich hier zum Konsti-Mittel und was es bewirkt geäußert: https://www.patientenfragen.net/alte...thie-t508.html

----------


## Meli85

Das kann tausende Gründe haben, schreib doch mal ein bisschen mehr über dich und deine Situation! 
Wie lange geht das schon, wie hat das angefangen? Hast du Stress, schläfst du gut? etc. 
Großes Blutbild mal machen lassen, auch wenn wahrscheinlich nichts dabei rauskommt.
Aber man muss auf Nummer sicher gehen... 
LG, Meli

----------


## Pretery

Hey,  also es gibt mehrere Mittel und Methoden, was man machen kann, wenn man sich schlapp fühlt. Zum Beispiel kann ein Mangel an Magnesium dafür verantwortlich sein, dass man müde ist.  Es könnte aber auch an einer Unterfunktion der Schilddrüse liegen, dass du dich schlapp fühlst. Hast du das schon einmal in Betracht gezogen? Wenn eine Fehlfunktion der Schilddrüse bei dir in Frage kommen könnte, kannst du dich auf dieser Seite etwas genauer informieren https://www.fitundleicht.de/uebergewicht-ursachen/erkrankungen/schilddruesenunterfunktion/. Generell kann es jedoch nicht schaden, mal mit einem Arzt darüber zu sprechen. Dieser kann beispielsweise über ein Blutbild herausfinden, was dir fehlt.  Ich wünsche dir alles Gute  Grüße

----------


## Thereairy

Hallo,  seit wann fühlst du dich so schlapp? Kam das schon öfters vor? Es gibt mehrere Ursachen, welche für eine Müdigkeit verantwortlich sein können. Neben der Ernährung kommen auch Umwelteinflüsse oder sogar die Schilddrüse in Frage.  Für eine ernährungsbedingte Schlappheit ist häufig ein Magnesiummangel verantwortlich.  Wenn die Müdigkeit anhält, ist es ratsam einen Arzt aufzusuchen. Durch ein Blutbild kann dieser beispielsweise einen möglichen Mangel diagnostizieren.  Ich wünsche dir eine baldige Besserung!

----------


## Treehugger

Bei Müdigkeit ist auch häufig Eisenmangel schuld. Wie meine Vorredner schon sagen, ein Blutbild wird da sicher Aufschluss geben. Auf dieser Seite kannst du auch nachlesen, ob Eisenmangel bei dir wahrscheinlich ist. Ein Grund kann z.B. der Blutverlust der Periode sein. Alternativen zu den herkömmlichen Tabletten wären z.B. der Eisensaft von Rotbäckchen oder Müsliriegel aus eisenhaltigen Zutaten, die sogar komplett natürlich sind. Klar ist aber, dass darin nicht so viel Eisen enthalten ist wie in Tabletten. Daher wird es damit deutlich länger dauern, bis du wieder genug hast Eisen, bzw. nur mit diesen Mitteln klappt es vielleicht garnicht.

----------


## mond1972

Mir persönlich hilft Ingwer immer sehr bei Mattigkeit oder aber anregende Getränke wie Grüner Tee und Mate!

----------


## Antimty

Also an sich kann ein Mangel an Eisen oder Vitamin D so etwas verursachen. Lass das mal bei deinem Arzt abklären.

----------


## elisabeth198

Hi, 
ja viel Obst und Gemüse, unverarbeitet natürlich. Dann weniger tierische und fettige Sachen. Das ist meist die Ursache.  
MfG

----------

